# Reading > Religious Texts >  Shantideva,,,,,,,,,,,,,, (Peace - God)

## NikolaiI

Don't read this. First study Alan Watts' The Joyous Cosmology, then take a few walks in nature, and make some happy pancakes, take some medicine (in Watts' description, mescaline and LSD and psilocybin), and swim, sing, write. 

Maybe then read it. 

https://waitfor8cats.wordpress.com/

----------

